# iphone app to control your camera



## wickidwombat (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello everyone with a camera that can be controlled via infrared

I have been searching for a way to make my 5Dmk2 bracket shooting better so I looked around and looked at the promote (too much $$$) anyway i found this
http://www.dslrbot.com/

so i bought it for about $5 or whatever and ordered their infrared transmitter (they do give you instructions to make your own if you like but theirs looked nice and compact it arrived yesterday so i had a chance to test it out and it works great! 
only issue is you need to have the ir transmitter pointed at the IR reciever the whole time
they are working on a cable connection which should be out soon this will improve it a whole lot i think

also the fastest bracketing shutter speed it can use over IR is 0.3s hopefully this will change when ther cable connection comes out.

I also grabbed one of these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200660051298?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
so that i could fix the iphone to the tripod and got a 3.5mm stereo extension cord so i can have the IR transmitter sit just in front of the IR reciever on the camera.

anyway anyone that has been looking to improve their bracketing on their cameras this is great it also does time lapse and long exposures too. for the price its excellent and once the cable connection is out it will be even better.

Hope thats helps anyone thats been looking for something like this too


----------



## K-amps (Jan 12, 2012)

+1

I opened a similar thread a few days ago about iOS and Canon SDK to do the same thing. Thanks for posting!

Let me know how it works for you. I might be willing to wait a bit to get a production/Final version of their kit.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 17, 2012)

If you add the WFT to the 5Dm2, and then get one of those small USB bluetooth adapters, I would like to see some bluetooth software to wirelessly control the camera.

Actually, I wonder if the Bluetooth link would be close to the usb cable when using a computer?

I might have to try this, since I am going to get the WFT one of these days.


----------

